# flashlight



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Does anyone here carry a flashlight with them along with their CCW? If so, then what brand and model? Weapon mounted counts too.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

steamlight scorpion the most, i like streamlights. i just ordered a fenix brand light yesterday. it has one of those cree leds for the lamp and runs on two AA batteries. looked like a dandy but we'll find out tomorrow


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Haven't in a while, but I used to carry a mini Maglight. I loved that little guy. Someone got it on a five finger discount from me at my last job, though. Haven't carried one since. I don't have rails on any of my guns to mount a light to and probably wouldn't anyway. They never appealed to me.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I carry a G-2


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> I carry a G-2


I hear the bulbs on those blow out rather often. Is that true?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a Surefire E2e with me at all waking hours. Here in the Stan, I also have a backup G2 that is either in a pouch on my IBA or in my shoulder rig.

I have two G2s and they have never blown a bulb. I did once blow a bulb in a 6P. One blown bulb in five or six years between four lights isn't bad. I once had an attack of _Mall Ninja-itis_ and mounted one of the G2s on an M4gery for a while. Still no broken bulb.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

About a month ago I was in a gun shop in San Antonio and was accosted by the owner, trying to sell me on a flashlight with ridges embedded in the front. He told me I could use the flashlight to first blind, then slash the forehead of my attacker.

His demonstration didn't convince me, as he asked me to close my eyes while he tried to turn on the light. It didn't come on because he had to screw the back of the light on, which he had unscrewed to prevent the light from accidently coming on while he was carrying it.

Standing there with my eyes closed during his two or three attempts at turning on the light, I visualized myself asking my attacker to please wait while turned on my light so I could blind, slash, and run. :buttkick:

WM


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I adjust mine so that it requires a pretty firm press on the button to light up.

Funny story, though:

One of my colleagues was driving from Phoenix to Las Vegas. As he drove along, he kept smelling something burning, but the windows were up, the AC on, and nothing in the car seemed aflame. He drove on.

A couple miles down the road, he felt a warmth on his chest. It got hotter and hotter. He pulled off the road and stripped off his Hawaiian shirt. There in his belly band next to his Glock was a Surefire, the bezel burning hot.

His pot belly had activated the light. The burning smell was his chest hair, which was completely completely gone in about a 1" circle around the bezel of the light!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Sure Fire G2 here as well.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I used to carry the Surefire p6 a lot, but I went throught the batteries quickly. I changed to the Stramlight TL2 led light. Its only 30 lumens, but will still light up an attacker at night.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I carry a combination led light/tooth pick. It works for finding my way in the dark and removing crap from my tooth that needs fixed.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

G-2, 2 years never blown a bulb. I have however blown through many, many batteries.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I have one of the big Mag Lights, but was at Wolly World the other day and they were running a clearance sale on some of their flashlights. I bought the little Mini-Mag LED and could hardly believe the light that little thing throws. I am carrying it on my belt. Had to give all of 15.00 for it.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Go to "Handgun Accessories". Look for "Lights For Law Enforcement". I think that's the title. There is a really great Photo report there.
Here it is: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=8804


----------



## gunfighter1948 (Jul 31, 2007)

I carry a Surefire 6P with a CREE 3 Watt lens assembly, very bright!!!


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I don't carry a light. I'm a city dweller and I'm very very seldom in a dark area.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Surefire 9AN Commander 20/140 Lumens. The option to only use 20 lumens is nice for reading.


----------



## Kayback (Aug 19, 2007)

I carry my E2D. I love it, still running the original bulb.

I broke my E2E by letting the slide hit the front of the torch during a night shoot. It snaped off the battery contact and broke the bulb. I complained to Surefire and they sent me a new one.

I've had 6P's, G2's, the E2E and now my E2D.

KBK


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

Surefire E2E on my person and Aviator in the truck.:smt1099


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I heard a story the other day about a guy that had a bright (135 lumens) flashlight with him when a bear came upon him. He shone the light at the bear and the bear seemed confused and turned away. Ummm, that may be a good idea were I live in bear country.


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

I carry a G-2 and no they don't blow bulbs so I don't know where you
heard that.


----------

